# NCM-SEP 2013-2014



## cfournier (25 Mar 2013)

Just looking to discuss with other NCM-SEP hopefuls! 

I've been accepted  to the paramedic program at La Cite Collegiale for sep 2013. I have my medical and my interview on April 4th for med tech. Has anyone received an offer for NCM-SEP for the 2013 school year yet?


----------



## Weezer23 (25 Mar 2013)

Hey, 

I was NCM SEP MED TECH at LA CITE COLLEGIALE this year. If you have any questions regarding, the program, the teachers, or anything regarding NCM SEP feel free to ask.


----------



## Weezer23 (25 Mar 2013)

Btw, 

It is a really intense, fast-paced program, so brace yourself for no social life during the next two years...

If you want to be in advance with lectures and keep up the pace, read this summer the BLS standards, Ottawa Field trauma triage guidelines,
anaphylaxia guidelines, cpr protocols, the 5 medications protocols... all available for free after a real quick search on google.

The first semester is somewhat allright, but it gets real busy during the 2nd semester.



Hope it helps


----------



## cfournier (25 Mar 2013)

Yes absolutely, any little bit of information is extremely useful at this point. Haven't been able to get solid answers!


----------



## cfournier (25 Mar 2013)

Weezer23 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I was NCM SEP MED TECH at LA CITE COLLEGIALE this year. If you have any questions regarding, the program, the teachers, or anything regarding NCM SEP feel free to ask.



I've PM'ed you, I had a few questions!


----------



## SP90 (28 Mar 2013)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Just looking to discuss with other NCM-SEP hopefuls!
> 
> I've been accepted  to the paramedic program at La Cite Collegiale for sep 2013. I have my medical and my interview on April 4th for med tech. Has anyone received an offer for NCM-SEP for the 2013 school year yet?



Hey man, currently at La Cité.

As was mentionned before, get ahead on the RPPEO BLS PCS (if you go to the RPPEO's website, you can download the 2011 ALS PCS, which has everything you need for your 5 main protocols that you'll learn first year).

The curriculum will be new for next year. First semester will have more physio than trauma, then second will be the opposite. Lab courses are being split up differently as well.

This is a tough program. We started at 72 first semester, and we are down to 27 in second semester.

You doing BMQ this summer?


----------



## cfournier (30 Mar 2013)

SP90 said:
			
		

> Hey man, currently at La Cité.
> 
> As was mentionned before, get ahead on the RPPEO BLS PCS (if you go to the RPPEO's website, you can download the 2011 ALS PCS, which has everything you need for your 5 main protocols that you'll learn first year).
> 
> ...



Theres a good possibility that i'll be doing BMQ this summer, still unsure. I have my medical and my interview this  thursday, I'm not sure how long it will take after that to find out if I've been accepted. 

Did you do your BMQ the summer prior to starting your studies?


----------



## cfournier (11 Apr 2013)

Does anyone know when selection starts for NCMSEP?


----------



## DAA (11 Apr 2013)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when selection starts for NCMSEP?



Ongoing right now...


----------



## cfournier (12 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Ongoing right now...



In that case, I sure hope I hear back soon!


----------



## cfournier (17 Apr 2013)

Has anyone gotten accepted yet?


----------



## Brandoss (22 Apr 2013)

I submitted my application through my COC for NCM SEP for the second year now and to my understanding there will be no NCM SEP for 2013-2014. At least for serving members that is, could be different for the civvies. BPSO was my source of info on that one.


----------



## cfournier (22 Apr 2013)

Brandoss said:
			
		

> I submitted my application through my COC for NCM SEP for the second year now and to my understanding there will be no NCM SEP for 2013-2014. At least for serving members that is, could be different for the civvies. BPSO was my source of info on that one.



I'm thinking it might be a bit different for civvies. I could be wrong however.


----------

